# New Tractor Owner, Need Advice on Manuals!



## jack1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 
I just bought an old JD 300 at an auction, and I don't know anything about it. I've never owned a tractor before, so this is all pretty new to me. I assume I need to get some manuals or something. Where is the best place to get manuals, and why? Is there only one type of manual for each tractor? All advice is appreciated. 
Thanks for your input!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Most owners manuals give useful info like fluid capacities , maintence, stuff like that - if you can locate a repair manual- thatd be the better choice .

Parts lists are also helpful - they supply the part numbers to have the parts place get the correct part needed .

Be prepared to pay premium prices tho - JD parts tend to be on the higher end of the price range .


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree with dangeroustoys56, and I would probally do a complete fluid chang out- tune up so I know where I am in the maintianece program. It's a great way to learn the history of your tractor. Let us know what you find out. Thanks


----------



## jack1 (Apr 19, 2011)

can anyone provide a link to the manual auction sites?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

http://www.jensales.com/John-Deere-300-Tractor-Service-Manual-SM2104_p_81919.html


----------



## Romac (Oct 29, 2011)

*JD 300 manual*

Hey Jack ; There's a page of them on E-bay right now . Bob


----------

